# Apologies



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been around much over the past few days - it was my mum's funeral on Monday. The minister gave a wonderful eulogy which made everything much easier for all of us.

Apologies for the dreadful problems everyone has experienced using the forum  It does appear that things are finally working properly again, so hopefully we can get back to normality now!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 19, 2013)

No need to applogise for your absence. How are you feeling in yourself and about things in general? Give yourslef time and be gentle to yourself.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 19, 2013)

No need for apologies Alan - just give yourself some tlc for a while now.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 19, 2013)

Absolutely no need to apologise.  We missed you and were thinking of you xx


----------



## Royston46 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mum Northerner must be difficult times.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 19, 2013)

My condolences, Alan, glad the funeral went well.  It's my mum's funeral today, but no way could I get down to Bridgwater for it.


----------



## robofski (Jun 19, 2013)

Nothing to apologise for Alan, look after yourself, we're old enough and ugly enough (well some of us) to look after ourselves


----------



## bev (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Alan,

I had been thinking about you and wondering when your Mum's funeral was. You really do not need to apologise at all - most people would have realised you had other priorities and the forum being slow really isnt an issue in comparison. Take care of yourself.Bev


----------



## bev (Jun 19, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> My condolences, Alan, glad the funeral went well.  It's my mum's funeral today, but no way could I get down to Bridgwater for it.



Hi Vicsetter,

How very sad for you. I hope you find a way of getting through today and dont feel too bad for not attending the funeral. I dont know why you couldnt go and its no-ones business but if I lived closer I would have offered you a lift.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> My condolences, Alan, glad the funeral went well.  It's my mum's funeral today, but no way could I get down to Bridgwater for it.



I'm sorry to hear this Vic, I hope that you have many happy memories of your mum to help you through these difficult times.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Alan, 
As others have said there's absolutely no need for appologies. Give yourself time and make sure you look after yourself!


----------



## Rivki061 (Jun 19, 2013)

Alan as others have said these things take time just make sure to take good care of yourself.
  Vic I am sorry to hear your sad news,I wish you and Alan many happy memories.


----------



## Steff (Jun 19, 2013)

No apologies Alan Hun xxx 

This place ain't infaluble


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 19, 2013)

A big hug for you Alan and also for Vicsetter.  We missed you Alan but apologies are not needed.  We all understand.  Lots of love.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 19, 2013)

bev said:


> Hi Vicsetter,
> 
> How very sad for you. I hope you find a way of getting through today and dont feel too bad for not attending the funeral. I dont know why you couldnt go and its no-ones business but if I lived closer I would have offered you a lift.Bev



a) I live in Scotland
b) I have guests to give breakfast to and cannot cancel their holiday.

Thanks for the thoughts guys (& gals).


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 19, 2013)

Such a sad thing Vic, I'm so sorry you couldn't be there.


----------



## muddlethru (Jun 19, 2013)

Haven't been on here for few days so missed that you couldn't go, if only we had known we could have got you there no bother, only live about 10 miles from you, so sorry Northerner. Our daughter lives in Wiltshire so go there often.


----------



## Highlander (Jun 19, 2013)

No need to apologise Alan, look after yourself.

Vic Sorry to hear of your sad news.  Hope you are managing OK.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> Haven't been on here for few days so missed that you couldn't go, if only we had known we could have got you there no bother, only live about 10 miles from you, so sorry Northerner. Our daughter lives in Wiltshire so go there often.



I went to my mum's, muddlethru - it was Vicsetter who was unable to attend his mother's today because of distance and business commitments.


----------



## Newtothis (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear your news Alan; thinking of you and throwing you a big hug ((( ))) much love, Amanda x


----------



## Redkite (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear your Mum passed away.  Hope you're okay. xx


----------



## cakemaker (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Mum. My Dad died last year so can imagine a little of what you are feeling. best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 20, 2013)

Have been thinking about you Alan. ((((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## muddlethru (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry I got it muddled up Northener now you know why I'm muddlethro.


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Northerner, I was thinking of you - I'm really glad to hear the funeral was comforting. I'd like to say that if you are a similar person to your mum, she must have been a really lovely lady, with a good heart. Take things easy & look after yourself, you're very dear to many people. X


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Vic, I'm very sorry to hear your news too...hope you're doing ok. X


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm fine, not looking forward to sorting out her things - let this be a reminder to everyone - make sure you have written a will (she hadn't) and make sure your next of kin know where to find your important documents (NI number for a start).


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 20, 2013)

Alan, you have no need to apologise.  We are all very lucky to have you here. If you take after your mother, she was a very loved and special person.  [[[hugs]]].


----------



## NiVZ (Jun 21, 2013)

My condolances to you and Vicsetter and as others have already said no need to apologise.


----------



## Guyfrombrum (Jun 21, 2013)

Condolences for your mother fella


----------



## MCH (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good to see you back Alan, I have been thinking about you these past couple of weeks even though I haven't had much time to come on the forum.  My dad's eulogy was lovely and personal, it can be really uplifting at the end of a very sad period in your life, something to hold onto and smile.  Our dad's GP as a lay preacher, and knew him well, and it was so personal, it was perfect.  I have a transcript of it to keep and I treasure that.

The forum fell apart without you, all these technical glitches were because you were away 

As someone else said, if you mum was half the person you are, then the world has lost a very special lady.

Hope you are doing ok.

Condolences to Vicsetter too.

Nice to have you back Alan.

Tina xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 23, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your Mum Alan and Vicsetter. Mums are special and I hope you have got some lovely memories of your time with her.


----------

